# Electrical Diagram - IH 574 Dash Panel



## nmewarlok (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone have a better electrical diagram than what is available on caseih parts online? I have several frayed / broken off / corroded connectors that I am having a time trying to figure out where they go when they have broken off. All the gauges are working, but there is no lighting (or voltage - multimeter test) on the gauge panel (tested bulbs individually 3 out of 4 work) nor do the actual lights on it work. I have a wire hanging from the light switch, but the connection has broken off. It seems like all I have to do is touch a wire and the insulation will crack.

BTW this forum has been a wealth of knowledge!

Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

http://cngco.com/wiring_diagrams/IH 54-74-84 SERIES.pdf

Should give you all you need to know. Hope you get it going. I love my 574, its a great chore tractor here on the farm.


----------



## nmewarlok (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you! Exactly what I needed. A well thought out schematic.


----------



## mattop (Jul 25, 2013)

This is fantastic! I have an IH 574 with non-working lights. I have voltage at the switch, but a lot of the wires near the left side axle as well as near the lights are disconnected and I'm not sure what goes where. These drawings will be a huge help, however, there are 3 that could work for my tractor. I have a 1974 IH 574 diesel, but I don't know if it has the external or integral voltage regulator. What is an easy way to tell?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The voltage regulator would be either inside the alternator (3 wires on the alt) or outside the alternator (one wire at the alt). You will always have the main heavy wire that runs from the stud on the alt to the battery, but there should be a plug on the alt with more wires. Look at the wiring diagram by the alternator connections and compare it to what you have at your alternator. On my 574, there is the main wire on the stud, and then two other wires that plug into the regulator in the alternator.


----------

